# Trentons, what happened?



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I heard that back in the day everyone had Trentons, just like everyone surely has a Janssen pigeon in their loft. Now I hear they are simply homing pigeons, you never hear about anyone do good with them which is a shame becuase they are really pretty pigeons. So my question is what happened? Shouldn't selection have made them constantly improve and not fade away like they did.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

They dropped out of style because they were long distance birds. They take 2-3 years to get into shape for the 1000mile races they were famous for. As it became harder to put on the distance races, transport,etc., shorter races became the norm and sprint type pigeons were developed that could race these. And these birds developed in the first year so breeding choices were made for that. Some still use Trenton's bloodlines as crosses and don't talk about it. my experience is that a lot of trenton's are pretty so bred for that. I tried 8 last year and only got 3 from them that could fly. I'm working this into Meuleman, HVR, Aarden bloodlines to get some long distance birds. Trentons were the best in their day.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

When selection for a race bird is not used ,race quality falls. This is part of the problem. And race speeds. Just as sions bastins ect. Often you find race speeds at 1200 to 1400 ypm. Tady other birds will get home faster. BUT trenton BASED birds can still compete for what they do. At the 400 mile PLUS. Real trentons JUST as sions and other old line birds Would be hard pressed to find. NOW base line sure. BUT you will find many people to say have have this strain or that strain. FROM a 100 years ago and it is pure. Possible if done right Maybe. Probable that is a quess. But any way A good pigeon is a good pigeon no matter the line.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

But long distance races are still out there, and we...I don't hear about them at all outside of their unique colors. Devriendts, Fabry, Strassarts, Jan Aardens, etc I hear about them doing well at the distance but nothing about Trentons, not even crosses.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Trentons, my dad flew many from 1964-1980. This family was from Art Nemechek of Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. One I remember 819 couldn't be lost..
I remember sitting outside waiting for him to return from a 500 mile race, the wind was blowing so hard he was flying lower than a 5 foot page fence, he had to lift to get over it.

This brings me to another point. Yes racing has changed, but conditions have changed also. They flew in all weather conditions, wind, rain, and heat. No race was ever changed, delayed or postponed. And the men with these hard birds welcomed these conditions. My dad would laugh at shipping night, always saying the cream will rise to the top tomorrow.

My dad had a special program for flying Trentons, which I have planned to try and start this year. I will start with a kit of youngsters this year.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

bhymer said:


> Trentons, my dad flew many from 1964-1980. This family was from Art Nemechek of Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. One I remember 819 couldn't be lost..
> I remember sitting outside waiting for him to return from a 500 mile race, the wind was blowing so hard he was flying lower than a 5 foot page fence, he had to lift to get over it.
> 
> This brings me to another point. Yes racing has changed, but conditions have changed also. They flew in all weather conditions, wind, rain, and heat. No race was ever changed, delayed or postponed. And the men with these hard birds welcomed these conditions. My dad would laugh at shipping night, always saying the cream will rise to the top tomorrow.
> ...


Did ART live in medford okla, As An old race club member Had only Trenton based birds when he first started racing. That he had gotten from ART. I thought he said Art was living in Madford at the time. Now this person really believed in his Trenton based birds. But late added others lines so he could compete In young bird and old bird races. The 3 year concept is Still around today. It takes a third yeat bird to know how they really perform At the 500 and up. As second year birds They get there first test. then third the repeated tests. And several other lines come in as third year birds to. I have had several people talk of different lines of birds They had that either got lost as young birds Or did not perform as well until third year. EVEN Morris Gordon used to never depend on hard raced young birds to compete as well in OLD bird races. But yes racing is changing. And it really is not the line of birds it is how they are raced, trained and SELECTED that makes any good loft in any where in the world. Trentons many have not been select bred BUT some lines have been I am sure And Those BIRDS I would call trenton BASED as it is hard to keep a line What some want to call Pure. But they are base line.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Needed for any long distance line, Patience and Space.... 

The first year only train and race up to 100 miles.. If they fall behind on tosses and races don't worry, make sure they are healthy and not injured.

Second year only train and race up to 200 miles.. Not yearlings , second year !!!! If they are late or fall behind don't worry.... Keep a eye on them for health.

Third year sent them to any race you want. If you have not lost them at this point, you shouldn 't .... They should have matured and be at their best...

Space is always a issue, but I would rather have one great pigeon each year than a loft full of average birds..

Hope this helps...


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Also, to develop any long distance pigeons you must have patience... Youngbird racing should be to develop and mature the birds, not to win a race or average speed.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Most flyers these days, are all about young birds and in particular, sprinters. Because that is where there is money to be made.

Money in old bird racing is almost unheard of. Unless it is a "yearling" race. with a small prize.

I don't even participate in young bird season any more. I just like old birds.

I had Trentons back in the early 80's, and they did nothing as young birds. As old birds, they were slow but sure. Unless the race is 500 miles or more, a Trenton is probably not going to win it. Seems to be that way with Jan Ardens and Sions also.

My love in this sport, is the long race. Hence why I only fly old birds. But unfortunately my combine and club decided to do away with our 600 mile race this year. Apparently not enough flyers had birds that could compete in it.

Last year we had a 500 and a 600 on the same day. I sent one bird to each race. I got 3rd in the 500 and 2nd in the 600. It was quite a thrill for me.

Other guys sent almost everything they had, and came in way down the sheet. I suspect they were just using the longer races to cull their flock because the season was over.

Many flyers just do not have birds that can compete at the longer distances, and if they did. The clubs don't fly them anyway. Too expensive, and no money to be made.

Sad really. Used to be 1,000+ races, and the birds were better for it. Now, as someone pointed out. Some clubs don't even go past 400 miles.

But I don't believe anyone actually has pure strains of Trentons anymore, anyway. Been crossed with so many other strains over the past few decades, that it would seem unlikely. If they did, they would probably be very inbred and not tested in races either. How can yo test them on 1,000 mile races if there are no thousand mile races?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Traing birds for the distance./ ONLY You would want them to mature. As young birds train them out to 75 to 100 miles. Do this at least 3 times Select from them the top ten birds that got home the best. Hold them over. then as yearling/ old birds Send them out to 250 miles. a 100 one time 200 one time Then 250 one time. Then as the next year considered THRIRD year. send them out a 100 then a 200 a three hundred. HOLD them then to loft flying. And short tosses. Letting them REST for 2 to 3 weeks then send them out on a 500 to 600 mile flight. Agin rest them after for 2 to 3 weeks And then you can send them out on a 700 800 mile IF you wish. I would hold them over unil the next year where they ARE REALLY a full 3 year old and repeat it as before but send them 100, 200, hold 500, hold 700 hold then your 1000. REMEMBER weather TEMPS. as you want the longer races done when temps are running say 70 degrees and down to 45 to 50 degrees. AND try to do this with a three bird group. BECAUSE of HAWKS today. WHEN flying club as young birds just send them to the 200 to 250 and pull them. And loft fly and hold them over. NO MATTER the direction. As each year when you prepare them You can changer that line from N, E, W, or S. IN training. Fars as the DO not expect great times past the 600 mile mark.. NOW just a few years back a friend gave about thirty birds to some people. THEY inturn took them to mexico which they were not supposed to. But did. nd after about 3 months they were either turned out or got out. most made it back over 900 miles WITH no further training just headed home. HE then Kept them and told the people what happened and did not give them any more. So birds old enough do not need a ton of training to get home the training helps them get home a little faster. IF the are built to do it.


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Yearlings 500 miles !*

That is what makes this sport so interesting , every body has different ideas.
But the bottom line is results.
The old families of birds were trained and handled a lot differently than the birds that are racing today.
I see no problem sending a yearling to a 500 mile race , if that bird comes from bloodlines that are proven.
The last CENTRAL JERSEY COMBINE 500 MILE RACE ( 6-22-13)
133 LOFTS and 1707 BIRDS and a distance to us of 480 MILES.

We placed 2nd ( IF-12-PA-7410 ) 17th ( IF-12-VIO-1696) 
21st ( IF-12-VIO-1653 )
The winner was also banded 2012.
It is our belief that if a young bird will fly 300-350 miles in young bird race , it will fly 500 as a yearling.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

bob prisco said:


> That is what makes this sport so interesting , every body has different ideas.
> But the bottom line is results.
> The old families of birds were trained and handled a lot differently than the birds that are racing today.
> I see no problem sending a yearling to a 500 mile race , if that bird comes from bloodlines that are proven.
> ...


Just out of curiosity. How many yearlings did you send and how many yearlings did you lose, in this one race?


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Yearlings 500 Miles .*

We have a small race team of 30 old birds in 2013 . FINISHED WITH 25 .
We fly our birds and continue to build a race record . Usually until they are 3-4 years old , than they are placed in breeding loft or sold.
We sent 25 birds and got 25 back , mixed ages to 500 (480 miles for us ). The oldest was 2010. We have several on race team that need 1 more diploma to qualify for "REGISTERED CHAMPION".
We ONLY BREED FROM PROVEN RACE BIRDS , THAT HAVE SHOWN THEY CAN FLY HARD TOUGH RACES.
With the new "IF HALL OF FAME RULES " we qualified 9 birds for HALL of FAME 
151-500 LOFTS. Place 2nd and 5th in CHAMPION LOFT 151-500 LOFTS. obs.
We expect are birds to fly each week , if healthy.

In recent years , because of family obligations ( vacations , baseball , soccer , etc.) we are only able to make 3 or 4 young bird races. Our YB. RACE TEAM WE USUALLY START WITH 40 BIRDS. End YBS. with about 30 birds.


----------

